# ERX - Exore Resources



## alankew (24 May 2007)

Picked this up from Shares.Credit for input to OKI on shares-hope he/you dont mind.Should add that i dont hold as have no money atm.Did comment on this on 19th and its carried on up since.Volume also increasing .Results due end of May


Oroya Mining Limited (ASX:ORO)
Is an established metals exploration company with a diversified
project portfolio which includes nickel, gold, copper and uranium targets in Western Australia, Victoria and New South Wales.

http://www.oroya.com.au/

Keep an eye out for this one in the coming weeks.
Put a chart up.

Cut this out of their announcement made on 12th March -

OROYA EXPLORATION UPDATE
INCO Drilling for Nickel at Roe Hills

Oroya Mining Limited’s joint venture partner Inco (Australia) Limited Partnership, the
Australian exploration arm of CVRD INCO, commenced drilling during February at Oroya’s Roe Hills Nickel Project 85 kilometres east of the nickel mining centre of Kambalda.
The current program may involve up to 600 aircore drill holes to varying depths and is expected to be completed by May 2007.
The komatiitic ultramafics being explored at Roe Hills extend over a strike length of 36 kilometres. Previous drilling by Oroya and others intersected nickel sulphides similar to those being mined at Kambalda.


----------



## alankew (24 May 2007)

*Re: ORO - Oroya Mining*

Just a quick update on this,heads marginally up but no options currently available to buy-667K bought this morning,not by me lol.This represent only $11k but in terms of volume is quite substantial.Any commeny anyone.Kennas anything in the charts


----------



## zt3000 (8 January 2008)

*Re: ORO - Oroya Mining*

up 40% today and just got a speeding ticket ... dunno my guess is day traders looking for some green in the red


----------



## Drubula (11 January 2008)

*Re: ORO - Oroya Mining*

Yes but observing todays trading, it went skyrocketing mid morning and then came down to earth late afternoon. A daytraders dream.


----------



## nioka (2 November 2010)

*Re: ORO - Oroya Mining*

Nothing posted here for a long long time. BUT.

This is now a rare earth speccie. Is there a rare earth bubble? Some say there is, some say that rare earths are the new OIL. Either way ORO now becomes a rare earth speccie. If there is a bubble it could inflate for awhile at least.

What makes it a rare earth speccie?, read the annual report for the answer. (They are about to investigate/prospect a promising anamoly at Mt Burrell in WA. Comments have been made that it is similar to the Lynas deposits at Mt Weld.)

Proving a rare earth deposit in that neck of the woods could be a winner. This one is the typical penny stock, actually a fraction of a penny stock. I've put 500,000 in my bottom drawer. Thought it was a better bet than betting on today's cup where it turns out I couldn't pick a winner. But DYOR.


----------



## STRAT (5 November 2010)

*Re: ORO - Oroya Mining*



nioka said:


> Nothing posted here for a long long time. BUT.
> 
> This is now a rare earth speccie. Is there a rare earth bubble? Some say there is, some say that rare earths are the new OIL. Either way ORO now becomes a rare earth speccie. If there is a bubble it could inflate for awhile at least.
> 
> ...



Hi Nioka.
I nearly fell off my chair when I saw there was a post on ORO 

Ive got a few mill of the options at 0.1c. I even held em through this years down turn. Figured that would probably be a bottom.

Anyway this shell may be little more than a manila folder on some lawyers desk but I reckon they could back a 30 year old Fish Mongers truck into this shell and get a decent spike.:

Rare Earths sounds good to me


----------



## nioka (19 November 2010)

*Re: ORO - Oroya Mining*



STRAT said:


> Hi Nioka.
> I nearly fell off my chair when I saw there was a post on ORO
> 
> Ive got a few mill of the options at 0.1c. I even held em through this years down turn. Figured that would probably be a bottom.
> ...




Get a firm grip on that chair. There was a good rise in price and turnover today. At least your options doubled in value today along with the heads going up 33%. CPS securities took up the shortfall from the recent cap raising at a premium to the issue price. Seems that "there is movement at the station for the word has got around". Just what the word is could be interesting. Rare earths maybe.


----------



## J&M (20 November 2010)

*Re: ORO - Oroya Mining*



nioka said:


> Get a firm grip on that chair. There was a good rise in price and turnover today. At least your options doubled in value today along with the heads going up 33%. CPS securities took up the shortfall from the recent cap raising at a premium to the issue price. Seems that "there is movement at the station for the word has got around". Just what the word is could be interesting. Rare earths maybe.




Seems the word got around too fast I have a bid in For 600,000 at .003
been there for about a week was almost in the right spot or a buy Then price went up to .004 then .005 then fell back to .004 still a lot of buyers at that price. Dunno now may go in at .004 or wait to see what happens 
other choice is to Bid 300,000 at .004 and another at 300.000 .003 
by doing this the .003 I thinks drop back in the buyer order ???


----------



## STRAT (20 November 2010)

*Re: ORO - Oroya Mining*



nioka said:


> Get a firm grip on that chair. There was a good rise in price and turnover today. At least your options doubled in value today along with the heads going up 33%. CPS securities took up the shortfall from the recent cap raising at a premium to the issue price. Seems that "there is movement at the station for the word has got around". Just what the word is could be interesting. Rare earths maybe.



Hi Nioka,
I think they sold their interest in the rare earths and if the last announcement is all there is for a while it will slide back fairly quick. We'll see


----------



## nioka (20 November 2010)

*Re: ORO - Oroya Mining*



STRAT said:


> Hi Nioka,
> I think they sold their interest in the rare earths and if the last announcement is all there is for a while it will slide back fairly quick. We'll see




The deal with Mammoth expired. Looks as though they couldn't raise the funds as their part of the deal. Even had it proceeded ORO would have had shares in Mammoth. The nickel is partly responsible for the rise. The REE is a sleeper but attracting some interest.
 I may be wrong but that is how I understand the situation. ORO still very much a spec but an interesting one.


----------



## binginbarrel (7 April 2011)

*Re: ORO - Oroya Mining*

Watch your stop level, the trippers are about looking to swoop in at .005.

Holding OROOA .002


----------



## binginbarrel (27 May 2011)

*Re: ORO - Oroya Mining*

Selling OROOA at .001 before they expire.

Gee what a dud this one proved to be.


----------



## asx256 (29 May 2011)

*Re: ORO - Oroya Mining*

every body is getting ready for Mt.Barrett results this week.

it will be very interesting to see how market will react with DMN/ORO.

so far so good imo


----------



## System (30 December 2014)

On December 30th, 2014, Oroya Mining Limited (ORO) changed its name and ASX code to Dakota Minerals Limited (DKO).


----------



## System (5 June 2017)

On June 5th, 2017, Dakota Minerals Limited (DKO) changed its name and ASX code to Novo Litio Limited (NLI).


----------



## rub92me (2 December 2017)

For Lithium fans, this is one to watch. Pending resolution in Portuguese court on dispute over mining rights next week. It has been building a head of steam the past few days, both on the ASX and in Germany where it is also listed. If the decision goes the company's way, it could get a real boost. Market cap is low and they have plenty of cash in the kitty.


----------



## System (3 October 2018)

On October 3rd, 2018, Novo Litio Limited (NLI) changed its name and ASX code to Exore Resources Limited (ERX).


----------



## myrtie100 (31 January 2019)

This is my choice for the Feb tipping competition.
I like the increasing volume as the price trends upwards, then decreases noticeably while it trades in a range for a couple of months, (although this is over the Xmas period).
Then the action of the last few candles are positive signs.
Jumping over resistance with good volume, with that last candle testing the resistance yet closing higher.


----------



## myrtie100 (28 February 2019)

I"m going in again with this one.
There's still an announcement to come!


----------



## greggles (20 March 2019)

After doubling in five months ERX is now struggling with resistance at 8c.

The company announced some encouraging drilling results from the Veronique target in Cote d’Ivoire this morning so perhaps this will be the catalyst it needs to get above and beyond 8c. Step out drilling along strike and infill drilling are both ongoing to better define the orientation of the mineralisation.

There should be more news flow in the coming month as further drilling results are released.

ERX up 8.3% to 7.8c so far today.


----------



## System (30 September 2020)

On September 29th, 2020, Exore Resources Limited (ERX) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between ERX and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in ERX by Perseus Mining Limited.


----------

